# Shotgun cartridges



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Anyone know if it's possible to acquire _blank_ shotgun cartridges without a having such a weapon or even a certificate/permit to possess one?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Why not ask in a shop which sells shotsguns and ammo? There seem to be quite commonly around. Or ask the Guadia Civil who I know deal with permits etc.

PS May I ask why you want to make the purchase. I am curious !


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Juan C said:


> Why not ask in a shop which sells shotsguns and ammo? There seem to be quite commonly around. Or ask the Guadia Civil who I know deal with permits etc.
> 
> PS May I ask why you want to make the purchase. I am curious !


There no gun shops in my town, likewise Guardia barracks. It was easier to submit an initial enquiry on here, especially on a Saturday night!

My interested in them is in their potential deterrent value to unwanted visitors.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Take care as in UK in *certain circumstances*, what you say (_ My interested in them is in their potential deterrent value to unwanted visitors_) could amount to a criminal offence, say an Offensive Weapon (Offences against the Person Act 1861). 

It is likely there may be similar legislation in Spain


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks. I know that in the manner in which I intend to use them, in the UK they are legal. My understanding is that the situation is the same here, however, I will be taking further advice to ensure that I don't fall foul.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Relyat said:


> Thanks. I know that in the manner in which I intend to use them, in the UK they are legal. My understanding is that the situation is the same here, however, I will be taking further advice to ensure that I don't fall foul.


Yes legal in the UK and used quite a lot on farms (via the holder) 
Well used to be anyway & knowing the amount of hunting that goes on here in Spain (?)


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Relyat said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to acquire _blank_ shotgun cartridges without a having such a weapon or even a certificate/permit to possess one?


Is it difficult/possible/impossible for a nonresident to acquire a shotgun license in Spain?
We see so many people wandering around with shotguns in our area and I believe that, officially, gun ownership is over 10% in Spain. 

I think that most of them live near us!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Relyat said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to acquire _blank_ shotgun cartridges without a having such a weapon or even a certificate/permit to possess one?


Yes . At the armeria. We bought some to make 'alarm mines ' with earlier in the year. 
Cheap as well 12€ for 25 ,I think ?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

trotter58 said:


> Is it difficult/possible/impossible for a nonresident to acquire a shotgun license in Spain?
> We see so many people wandering around with shotguns in our area and I believe that, officially, gun ownership is over 10% in Spain.
> 
> I think that most of them live near us!


Yes it can be done. Easier if you had a UK one before. If not then I believe you really need to join a gun club as there are exams to be taken if memory serves me correctly. 
You will need a hunting licence prior to the shotgun application, & to get that you will need civil/public liability insurance first. easy to get & not expensive.
Be aware also that unlike the UK there is more than one type of shotgun license. 
My friends spanish neighbour has a pocketful of them. 
One for where the gun is kept & another to shoot on his own land. Which I am sure had to be noted ,especially if more than one area & different from where gun kept. 
There is need for another to shoot on other people's land & also only in the region you live. Otherwise you need another one.......... :wacko:


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm interested in this thread


Having lived here for three years we've never had a problem with hunters. They are in the area, we hear them and we can see them in the distance. This year i.e. The past two weeks, they've been within 50 meters of the house one way  and 100 the other. Local guardia civil tell me law states no closer than 200 Metres of house. 

So we have been actively telling them in our best Spanish to eff off....

Any other tips


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Just as a matter of interest...What is the best Spanish for Foxtrot Oscar?


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

country boy said:


> Just as a matter of interest...What is the best Spanish for Foxtrot Oscar?



Google translate has it covered, surprisingly. I won't post the translation here.


----------



## John Seigal (Oct 21, 2017)

You could try the "dark web". I have heard and seen that you can get anything there.

As for hunters being to close, I think you are fighting a losing battle.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Tom1957 said:


> Google translate has it covered, surprisingly. I won't post the translation here.


The problem with online translators is that you never know if it's completely in context or even right. 

I would hate to shout " Go Away in Short Jerky Movements" at an offending hunter, which is technically what a translator might provide.
You would feel such a woos!

We use google to translate the town hall minutes on the online notice board...you get the gist but sometimes it is sooo wrong!


----------

